# gree articles from pmc



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this articles are available free from PMC (http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/tocrender.fcgi) : Do published guidelines for evaluation of Irritable Bowel Syndrome reflect practice?Barbara P. Yawn, , Eva Lydick, , G Richard. Locke, Peter C. Wollan, Susan L. Bertram, and Margary J. KurlandBMC Gastroenterol. 2001; 1(1): 11 [Abstract] [Full Text] [PDF] Increased risk of irritable bowel syndrome after bacterial gastroenteritis: cohort studyLuis A Garcï¿½a Rodrï¿½guez and Ana Ruigï¿½mezBMJ. 1999 February 27; 318(7183): 565566 [Full Text] [PDF] tom


----------

